# I NEED HELP



## cstrait (Nov 10, 2009)

I am 17 live in Iowa and am a very big **** hunter loved it all my life and many know i trap. Last year someone asked me to rid of some beaver out of a local creek and knowing the price on a beaver quickly agreed not realizing how much of a challenge it would be. I could use some tips as it is my second year trying this with no luck its definatly not as easy as ****. They just always seem to know my trap is there. I once watched one use it's tail to set my trap off and walk right over it. I had the scent removed from the trap and it had good camo. I just do not understand how they continually get around me. Help!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13952


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

using lure is good, seems to make them alittle dumber. i am thinking maybe your traps r alittle shallow. i assume you have the location of where the trap needs to go, so i m just trying to help with how to set !!
i have found that quite often if your along a bank with a slide /run set the trap just off to the side of the slide/run as sometime they will come up to the bank from the side not just head on, especially if u lure them


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

A couple things you could try, Put a conibear in places like a small stream, Or where there funneled into the trap. Place Traps right in front of Beaver Slides. And my personal Favorite, Make a big mound of mud on the bank and make a small indentation in it, Place a good amount of beaver castor in it. then under the mound Place Your Trap about 5 inches of water. If you have a drowning rod so much the better, but A VERY LONG stake will also work. I have never had a snapped trap using this method. Good luck to you :beer:


----------

